
Show HN: Interactive timeline of Covid-19 outbreak in WA - jake-low
https://observablehq.com/@jake-low/covid-19-in-washington-state
======
jake-low
Hi HN. I built this over the weekend to visualize the spread of COVID-19
infections in my home state of Washington.

I was frustrated that the DOH data and SeattleTimes maps only showed the
current point in time, which made it difficult to answer the question "is
social distancing working?". So I scraped previous days' published tables from
the Internet Archive, set up a script to scrape new data from the DOH website
as soon as it's published, and built a visualization that lets you scrub back
and forth along the timeline to see the extent of the outbreak.

Code is available in the page (it's an Observable notebook) and data is
available on GitHub [0]. Let me know if you're interested in using the data
and I'll be happy to help you get started; there are other data tables in the
archived HTML pages that I haven't scraped and converted to CSV yet, but in
theory they too could be extracted and visualized.

[0]: [https://github.com/jake-low/covid-19-wa-data](https://github.com/jake-
low/covid-19-wa-data)

